# BB30 adapter advice



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to be installing the Campy BB30 adapters for my Ultratorque crankset in a Cannondale frame.

The instructions seem to indicate to just put in dry - is that it, or is there some grease or locktite product needed?? thanks


----------



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Might be late but Campy has a video of that installation on YouTube


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Lookbiker said:


> Might be late but Campy has a video of that installation on YouTube


thanks. I just banged them in. so far so good.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Not sure if you should have banged them in - you should have used a press for it. I did and it works fine, though I do get some creaking when I stand. I put mine in dry, too.


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

Not sure if you should have banged them in - you should have used a press for it. I did and it works fine, though I do get some creaking when I stand. I put mine in dry, too.


----------



## Clifford Feldman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Tricky Pressfit Issues*

I have experienced many problems with an SR crankset on a Scott Addict R1 with a BB86 integrated shell. The cups were pressed in with carbon paste but never held. There was always crank movement and creaking. Locktite did not solve the problem. 

I considered epoxy to permanently secure the cups but instead requested a warranty replacement from Scott. The 2010 R1 was replaced with a 2010 RC with a threaded bottom bracket and an integrated seat mast. Everything has improved as the UT crank position and stability is now perfect.

Interesting point. A friend with a Scott Addict press fit BB86 upgraded to Campy 11 components has experienced no negative issues. His cupset was installed with Locktite.

I've condensed this story for brevity. Ultra Torque cranks and any pressfit bottom bracket, BB30 or BB86 are "hit or miss" depending on the tolerancing of the particular frame. 

For my money, I'll take a threaded BB for my ride. Pressfit is the answer to the question that NOBODY was asking, especially for Campagnolo UT.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Clifford Feldman said:


> For my money, I'll take a threaded BB for my ride. Pressfit is the answer to the question that NOBODY was asking, especially for Campagnolo UT.


Having ridden a few FSA cranksets, owning a few Campag UT crankssets, and having tested them on the same frame/wheelset, you're absolutely right: stiffness is not a problem for Campag UT. It is significantly better than even high-end FSA stuff.


----------

